#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Aggregaat en aarde

## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik zat afgelopen zomer op klus en daar moest ik inprikken voor mijn stroom op een aggregaat. Dat was opzich naar mijn inziens op dat gebied netjes geregeld, ik miste alleen een aardpen...Dat zat me niet echt lekker, ik dacht natuurlijk meteen, gen aardpen, vocht, overeindstaant haar...Dus de leverancier(een lokale elektra meneer) erbij gehaald en die kwam met een heel technies verhaal over weerstand, sinussen, belastingen en weet ik niet allemaal...En aangezien dat die meneer meteen toen hij binnenkwam lastig begon te doen, werd ik ook wel wat taai...Zeker toen hij begon over een aardpen van 80 meter..anders had het geen nut..??..Toen ik die beste elektra meneer vroeg of hij mij veiligheid kon garanderen, durfde hij dat niet! Ik heb hem uiteraard meteen ff op mijn voorwaarde gewezen, d.w.z. gaat er iets met de stroom fout, dan was het zijn probleem...

Maar waar het in het kort op neer komt, kloppen zijn bewering op gebied van die aardpen? Daar ben ik dus niet helemaal in thuis. Zo ja of nee, hoe zou het dan officieel moeten?

Stroom is leuk..maar je kunt het niet zien of ruiken...

----------


## som

er zijn speciale meters om de weerstand te meten van een aardpen,
maar welke weet ik eigenlijk niet[:I]
zal morgen mijn collega eens vragen die weet t wel is nl jarenlang installateur in de polder geweest, schijnt dat daar in de oude delen alleen maar een fase en nul liggen en alles verder over de pen aarde gaat
wat ik wel weet dat pennen meestal maar 6 meter zijn, zodra je het grond water over een redelijke afstand langs de pen hebt ist oke,
nou hebben we hier een redelijk hoog grondwater peil.
zou het daarmee verband houden[?]

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Zal erbij vertellen, zat zo'n 1,5 km hemelsbreed vanaf de Waal..

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Zal erbij vertellen, zat zo'n 1,5 km hemelsbreed vanaf de Waal..



morgen weet ik meer duzz :Wink:

----------


## Kevin_DM

Is heel eenvoudig, tussen aarding (kabel, of aardpin) en de grond mag er een max weerstand zijn van 30 ohm. 
Dit kan eenvoudig met een multimeter gemeten worden....
Meestal volstaat 2 of 3 koperen pinnen van ong 2 m lengte (of zelfs maar 1 pin in vochtige grond) om een goede aarding te verkrijgen.

----------


## Kevin_DM

De weerstand mag evt tss 30 en 100 ohm ook zitten, maar dan moet alles verplicht afgezekerd zijn op 30 mA.
Dit is alleszinds zo voor binnen huis gebruik, ik veronderstel dat dit op een werf ook zo is...

----------


## badboyscrew

De aardpen moet wel degelijk een bepaalde waarde aangeven en dat kan zomaar zijn dat dat op 20 meter diepte is is mij althans altijd geleerd.

Nou zijn er ook aggegraten die het zonder mogen doen vraag me niet welke types maar wij hadden aan boord zeker geen aardpen,
en voor de bijdehandjes die dan zeggen "het staat dan toch asllemaal op staal dat contact maakt met het water".
Fout! onze aggegraten stonden op rubbers, voor geluids en trilling demping.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Heb in het verleden wel eens agregaten gehuurd waar idd geen aarpin nodig was, deze werden ook gebruikt voor o.a de nam. en hier zat een extra grote ohm meter op die wel degelijk sneller een aardlek liet uitschakelen dan een aardpin. Hoe het exact werkte wet ik niet meer. maar dit soort agregaten bestaan dus wel.

groeten

----------


## NiTRO

Zeker bestaan deze aggregaten, wat je dan krijg is een zwevend net, en dan heb je idd geen aardpin nodig. Check de NEN maars en dan zoek je op IU-stelsels en IM-stelsels.

Suc-6

ERC

----------


## WTT

pfffweet niemand dan waar een aarde voor dient in de industrie "vallen wij onder" om de lekspanning af te voeren een aarde moet meer stroom kunnen laten verdwijnen dan je aardlekschakelaar aan kan. Is dit het geval ben je goed bezig er is dus geen standaard lengte aardpen om dat de grond te overal anders is,

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:Stroom is leuk..maar je kunt het niet zien of ruiken...



Hihi... wedden van wel? Flinke kortsluiting op ongezekerd spul... Wow wat stinkt dat zeg, als de kabels gaan schroeien. En als je maar lang genoeg wacht kun je het nog zien ook. Soms wel van kilometers afstand, als de brandweer niet tijdig arriveert boeld ik dus. [ :Embarrassment: )] :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Humor om te lachen , John. Onzin-posts heb ik er nou wel genoeg van gezien.

Maar nou serieus, in een andere posting heb ik al een heel verhaal getyypt over hoe de electriciteitsmaatschappijen de aarde ( = wereldbol) gebruiken als retourleiding van hun electroontjes die ze de kabel in persen.

Bij een aggeregaat nemen wij uit veiligheidsoverwegingen geen aarde, dus hebben we 3 kansen dat er ergens iemand aan de spanning komt te hangen. 
1 je hand raakt de fase aan, maar je voet raakt een geisoleerde aarde aan, want er was geen aardpen. 
Gevolg : niks aand e hand.
2 je hand raakt de nul aan. vervolg : zie 1
3 je hand raakt beide aan : klap op je hand, geen verder schadelijke gevolgen.

conclusie : de kans dat je aan de spanning komt te hangen is er alleen als je beide draadjes aanraakt.
Dit in tegenstelling tot de "huis"spanning, waar 1 draadje al voldoende is, omdat een mens niet kan vliegen.

Dit verschijnsel heet Insulated Terra, ofwel IT, al sinds ver voordat er iemand met een comuter ging spelen.
En wordt vooral op tijdelijke installaties zoals kermissen etc toegepast. Randvoorwaarden : zie NEN 1010

letop : wel de feesttent-chassis aarden ivm blikseminslag.

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> Dit verschijnsel heet Insulated Terra, ofwel IT, al sinds ver voordat er iemand met een comuter ging spelen.
> En wordt vooral op tijdelijke installaties zoals kermissen etc toegepast. Randvoorwaarden : zie NEN 1010



Het systeem IT is ongelofelijk duur, maar erg bedrijfszeker, en wordt daarom enorm veel toegepast in ziekenhuizen en dergelijke. Het sterpunt wordt met een hoge impedantie aan de aarde verbonden, en de PE wordt gewoon aan de aarde verbonden. Voor niet-vaste installaties IM en IU naar mijn weten, maar blijkbaar ziet ******** dat anders? IT staat trouwens voor Isolation (niet geaard sterpunt) Terre (geaarde verbruikers). Er is in een IT net wel degelijk een aardverbinding (PE zit aan aarde). Bij een IU net niet. (Isolation Unearthed).

Om te antwoorden op de vraag : het kan dus zonder aardpen. (en begin nu niet direct weer van die onnozelheden als 'meten is weten' te roepen).

----------


## Gast1401081

klopt, als een bus, maar mijn ezelsbruggetje van weleer zei wat anders.

stelsels ::

TN 1 punt van de voeding aan aarde, en de PE aan dat ene punt (PEN??)
TT sterpunt aan aarde, en de rest apart aan aarde 
IT geen voedingspunt aan aarde, maar de PE wel
IU geen voedingspunt aan aarde, en de PE aan de metalen behuizing van de voeding 
IM alles aan een zwevend sterpunt.

vrij naar nen1010 4e druk.

Maar het ging mij in eerste instantie ook om het principe van de nietgeaarde voeding...

enne , dat ziekenhuisverhaal werkt nog iets anders : om aardlussen te voorkomen, (die op een pacemakerij dus dodelijk zijn) wordt alles van aarde afgehaald dmv ....Trafoo's, en dat truukje kennen wij ook in de audio. En voor de zekerheid wordt die trafo via een apart kanaal gevoed, tevens de aggregaat-groep.

----------


## Tiemen

Beetje off topic, maar alle (of toch de grotere) ziekenhuizen hier zitten gewoon met een hoogspanningsleiding (of 2, vanuit verschillende centrales), en die moeten sowieso een transfo hebben. In een IT net wordt wel degelijk een PE (protective earth) aan de aarde gelegd. Maar door het gebruik van een erg grote impedantie op het sterpunt van de neuter kunnen geen stromen 'rondlopen'.

----------


## ronny

de uitleg van tiemen lijkt me zeker te kloppen. zo leggen ze het toch uit in de lessen elektrotechnniek op school hier in belgië.

Maar wat al die netten betreft kan je er toch beter les over gekregen hebben, anders is het maar moeilijk te begrijpen vind ik. ofja je moet in het vak zitten natuurlijk.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> de uitleg van tiemen lijkt me zeker te kloppen. zo leggen ze het toch uit in de lessen elektrotechnniek op school hier in belgië.



Vrees ervoor...
ziekenhuizen werken nog altijd op BATTERIJEN!!! Idd, batterijen...  (die weliswaar worden gevoed door het net) met daarachter een stevige DC-&gt;AC converter.

Waarom?
Bij een stroomonderbreking zal ,doordat de volledige voeding vanuit de batterijen gebeurd, niks te merken zijn van een stroomuitval.
Ondertussen wordt de generator opgestart en zal die het laadcircuit van de batterijen overnemen.

Het betreft hier dus ook een volledig gescheiden net zoals Mac al aangaf.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> ...

----------


## ronny

idd axs  daar heb je ook gelijk in.  maar ik bedoelde eigenlijk de theorie over die netten die tiemen zo mooi kon uitleggen. :Wink:

----------


## som

eens onderhoord bij collega;
kan idd zonder aardpen maar dan krijg je wel een zwevende aarde,
de aarde ligt dan gewoon aan je sterpunt maar langs de aardlek schakelaar heen.
nul en fase wel via aardlek.
gevolg hiervan is dat je aarde door sluiting of extreme belastingen best wel spanning kan opleveren t.o.v. de echte aarde, wat weer fijn is op een modern aluminium podium wat met veel voeten op de grond staat.
daarom dus een (hulp) aardepen.
als je geen pen hebt loopt een schok ook niet via de aarde dus blijft je aardlek instaan met een pen springt je aardlek 

wat ook goed werkt is gewoon je podium (mits het metaal is uiteraard :Wink: )koppelen met het aggregaat, dan heb je sowieso geen potentiaalverschil meer met de randaarde.

wat cijfers;
met een aardlekschakelaar van 30ma moet de aardpen weerstand kleiner zijn dan 100 ohm.
zonder aardlek (ja dat mag):25 gedeeld door de zwaarste groep vant aggregaat dus bij een 25 a ; 25 : 25 = 1 ohm of minder, maar dan heb je wel een mega lange pen nodig.
de kabel tussen pen en lasdoos moet min 25 mm2 zijn en vanaf daar mag ie verder met 6 mm2
pen dient trouwens altijd gemeten te worden met een 5010 meter (erkend) maar dit heb ik nog nooit meegemaakt....

----------


## jans

Iemand al eens gehoord van een verschoven nul als gevolg van een generator die niet gelijkmatig is belast en waarvan het sterpunt niet geaard is.?? Toch zonde van een gedeelte van je spulletjes van van een van de fasen gaat de spanning omhoog. Geld alleen als de generator flink belast wordt. Met een overbemeten generator zal dit niet zo snel voorkomen.
Ik las een opmerking over een generator gebruikt op het NAM terrein maar welke niet was geaard?? Bij ons, ik kom uut Grunn, wil de NAM alles geaard cq potentiaalvereffend hebben, maar goed dat is off topic.
Zelf ben ik een voorstander van het aarden van een generator, maar kan leven met mensen die er voordelen in zien dit niet te doen zeker als de aardverspreidingsweerstand niet kan of wordt gemeten want dan heeft een pennetje in de grond slaan toch geen zin. Het biedt in ieder geval geen zekerheid. Het vereffenen van een podium t.o.v. de voeding en andere geleidende aanraakbare delen is goed maar dit heeft niets met aarding te maken. Het meten van de aardverspreidingsweerstand met een multimeter?? dacht het niet.
Als een aardpen 80 meter diep moet kun je beter meerdere parallel slaan maar dat wist de lokale elektra meneer zeker niet.
Eh Axe, als de batterijen waar jij het over hebt gaan werken, dan werkt aleen het hoognodige nog, dan zijn ook de nooddiesels kapot of de diesel is op 1 van zessen.
De theorien over de verschillende stelsels komen bekend voor, tijd om er eens weer in te duiken.

De mazzel

----------


## som

_Het vereffenen van een podium t.o.v. de voeding en andere geleidende aanraakbare delen is goed maar dit heeft niets met aarding te maken._

potentiaalvrij maken t.o.v. de voeding is juist aarden.
bij voorkeur alle aanraakbare of opstapbare delen.
we draaien dus via een aggregaat en hebben derhalve niets met de aarding van de ijsselcentrale te maken :Big Grin:

----------


## ronny

jans  jouw verhaal kan toch alleen maar gebeuren als je nul werkelijk zou wegvallen/doorbreken/wegsmelten...   met als gevolg dat je een zwevend sterpunt krijgt waardoor dat de spanning op de fase die het zwaarste belast is omhoog zal gaan(tegen de 400V).

ik zie niet direct in wat dit met de aarding heeft te maken. je spulletjes zullen hoe dan ook uitfikken of deze nu geaard zijn of niet.  Of heb ik verkeerd voor dan[?]

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> jans  jouw verhaal kan toch alleen maar gebeuren als je nul werkelijk zou wegvallen/doorbreken/wegsmelten...   met als gevolg dat je een zwevend sterpunt krijgt waardoor dat de spanning op de fase die het zwaarste belast is omhoog zal gaan(tegen de 400V).
> 
> ik zie niet direct in wat dit met de aarding heeft te maken. je spulletjes zullen hoe dan ook uitfikken of deze nu geaard zijn of niet.  Of heb ik verkeerd voor dan[?]



yep als je nul wegvalt krijg je geen ster meer maar driehoek
spanning kan dan idd eng hoog oplopen[V]

----------


## jans

Als je een generator waarvan het sterpunt niet is geaard zwaar belast en de belasting is niet symetrisch verdeelt want de patatkar, de biertent enz. hangen er ook achter, en deze mensen letten niet op de belastingsverdeling, dan kan de nul gaan verschuiven. Theoretisch weet ik het globaal maar zal dit even uitdiepen. Uit ervaring weet ik dat het gebeurdt.

Nog even over het vereffenen.Volgens de NEN1010
Aardleiding:Een leiding die de hoofdaardrail of hoofdaardklem met een aardelektrodeverbindt 


Beschermingsleiding: Een leiding die, ter bescherming tegen gevaar bij directe aanraking, een onderlinge verbinding tot stand brengt tussen:a.metalen gestellen
       b.vreemd geleidende delen
       c.hoofdaardrail of aardelektrode
       d.aardelektroden
       e.met aarde verbonden actieve delen, met inbegrip van met
         aarde verbonden geleiders.

Vereffeningsleiding:Een leiding die is bestemd om metalen gestellen en vreemd geleidende delen onderling op hetzelfde of nagenoeg dezelfde potentiaal te houden.

Aarden is dus wel degelijk iets anders dan vereffenen.

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> Vrees ervoor...
> ziekenhuizen werken nog altijd op BATTERIJEN!!! Idd, batterijen...  (die weliswaar worden gevoed door het net) met daarachter een stevige DC-&gt;AC converter.
> 
> Waarom?
> Bij een stroomonderbreking zal ,doordat de volledige voeding vanuit de batterijen gebeurd, niks te merken zijn van een stroomuitval.
> Ondertussen wordt de generator opgestart en zal die het laadcircuit van de batterijen overnemen.
> 
> Het betreft hier dus ook een volledig gescheiden net zoals Mac al aangaf.



Het heeft maar via een omweggetje via het topic te maken, maar toch even reactie, we zijn hier toch om bij te leren.

Ik heb de beschrijving van Axs eens aan de werkelijkheid getoetst in het UZ te Gent (toch één van de grootste elektriciteitsverbruikers van België). Daar komt 12 kV binnen, via transfo's in de verschillende gebouwen (ze hebben een eigen hoogspanningsnet op de site)  naar 400V. Er zitten alleen UPS'en (met 12V batterijtjes in serie) voor de operatiezalen en het computercentrum, en dan alleen 
op de "no-break" (rode stopcontacten) lijnen. De rest zal bij een stroomuitval van 1 hoogspanningslijn via pingpongsysteem op andere lijn gezet worden (met onderbreking 1 sec). Generatoren voor ALLES kunnen na 10 sec overnemen (dan spreken we over enkele megawatts). Het verhaal van DC AC omzettingen is dus in dit geval (wat wel degelijk een toonaangevend geval is) fout.

T

----------


## axs

> citaat:[Generatoren voor ALLES kunnen na 10 sec overnemen (dan spreken we over enkele megawatts). Het verhaal van DC AC omzettingen is dus in dit geval (wat wel degelijk een toonaangevend geval is) fout.



En wat doen we nog steeds in tussentijd? Hopen op de backup van de toestellen? nah...

Of UZ Gent zo toonaangevend is... ga ik me hier niet over uitspreken!
Laten we zeggen dat het zeker en vast niet het modernste ziekenhuis is wat hier te vinden is in belgenland.

----------


## Gast1401081

Holec-no-breaksystemen draaien binnen 0,02 sec op vollast, dus.
sorry, http://www.hitecups.com/ HITEC dus...

Vroeger : batterijen tec, maar tegenwoordig niet meer , dus. 

Maar dat was de discussie niet, Tom, het ging om , 



> citaat: Iemand al eens gehoord van een verschoven nul als gevolg van een generator die niet gelijkmatig is



  probleempjes.


en dat was nou juist zo mooi aan dat systeem zonder aarde. want de vraagg is dus Ten Opzichte Van watte?? Want die hadden we nou juist net losgekoppeld, zie mijn eerdere post. snapst??

Anders gezegd, het zal dat aggregaat een zorg zijn vwat zijn nul-potentiaal is tov aarde, hij pompt er gewoon 220V bij op, en dat is dat.

zwevende nul is in dit geval niet aan de orde. Want we waren juist ongeaard...

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> eens onderhoord bij collega;
> .....
> nul en fase wel via aardlek.
> gevolg hiervan is dat je aarde door sluiting of extreme belastingen best wel spanning kan opleveren t.o.v. de echte aarde, wat weer fijn is op een modern aluminium podium wat met veel voeten op de grond staat.
> 
> ......



waarom in vredesnaam?? Leg de aardlekfunctie nou eens uit, en denk ff goed aan mijn post op pag 1...

die elektriker heeft dus nog nooit van een IT-stelsel gehoord, of IU of IM...

Nog anders gezegd ?? 
WAAROM KUNNEN VOGELTJES VEILIG OP EEN 380.000 volt DRAADJE ZITTEN???


wakker, nou??

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Iemand al eens gehoord van een verschoven nul als gevolg van een generator die niet gelijkmatig is



wil ik wel eens weten waarom dat dit dan is.

je krijgt een zwevend sterpunt waneer de nul onderbroken is, maar hoe zit het dan bij ongelijke belasting??  Volgens mij mag dit niks uitmaken.  misschien dat het bij aggregaten anders is?

graag enkele reacties/ervaringen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Nul van ongeaard systeem onderbroken: geen potentiaal meer op de retourdraad, en de fase geeft alleen maar een spanning af van 220 V tov  helemaal niks, lucht, vacuum, noppes, en dus geen stroom meer, en dus algehele uitval.
zie die vogeltjes

bij Geaard : gaat de zak scheef lopen via de andere fases, enzo via de [u]aard</u>probleempjes die we er zelf inbouwen.

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Nul van ongeaard systeem onderbroken: geen potentiaal meer op de retourdraad, en de fase geeft alleen maar een spanning af van 220 V tov  helemaal niks, lucht, vacuum, noppes, en dus geen stroom meer, en dus algehele uitval.
> zie die vogeltjes
> 
> bij Geaard : gaat de zak scheef lopen via de andere fases, enzo via de [u]aard</u>probleempjes die we er zelf inbouwen.



owh?als je nul in de aanvoerkabel onderbroken wordt komt rustig de fase 1 door je amp heen op de (voorheen) nul vandaar via een ander apparaat naar fase 2 of 3 dus een (stukje) driehoek.
kijk zolang je maar met 1 fase draait kan zoiets niet, trek je over alle 3 de fasen word het anders.
m.a.w. tussen 2 fasen staan 2 gebruikers van 230v in serie,
dat blijft dan echt niet heel hoor[V]

de vogeltjes hangen niet via de afscherming van je mic aan de zwevende aarde vant aggie, en staan ook niet met de voeten op een podium :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Zal erbij vertellen, zat zo'n 1,5 km hemelsbreed vanaf de Waal..



Hoi Olaf,
bij het 50jaar 1945-1995 - World Liberty Concert(ofzo) in Arnhem stonden we pakweg 60m van de Rijn af, en een meter of zes boven het waterniveau. En daar bleef de aggregaat-meneer ook maar aardpennen de grond in jagen. Hij had ook een boeiend verhaal over grondsoorten en geleidbaarheid. [?] [?] [:I]
Na elke 3m aardpen pakte hij weer zijn mooie metertje... en hup daar ging de volgende... [ :Embarrassment: )]
Ik meen dat er daar nu ergens zo'n 18m koper (?) in de grond zit.
(_'Guttegut dattut allemaal mag van het milieu, je snapt er niks van, want koperoxide is toch ook giftig'_) [xx(]
Maar hij garandeerde wel de electra-veiligheid, en zwart op wit naar de productie!  Die zullen vast ook wel dat koper betaald hebben.  :Big Grin: 

Die 80 m van jouw aggregaat-aarder zal echter wel komen omdat ie een te kleine marge rekende op zijn aardpennen ...

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> ...



verkoperd metaal mag ook....
wat wel weer leuk is; op urk(ja op want het is nog steeds een eiland)3 meter en een monster aarde, in de polder waar je omdat je lager zit toch wel wat korts zou verwachten duurt het eindeloos, letterlijk :Wink:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik moet tot mijn spijt bekennen, dat ik met de meeste topic's weinig kan...En er is voor mij weinig duidelijk geworden...

1. Hoe weet ik, of het safe is?

2. Kan ik dat zelf constateren??

En dan op een simpele manier.........

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Olaf Duffhuës_
> 
> Ik moet tot mijn spijt bekennen, dat ik met de meeste topic's weinig kan...En er is voor mij weinig duidelijk geworden...
> 
> 1. Hoe weet ik, of het safe is?
> 
> 2. Kan ik dat zelf constateren??
> 
> En dan op een simpele manier.........



je geeft eigenlijk zelf al het antwoord, de meneer van het aggie kon je geen garantie geven dat het veilig is zonder pen, dus eigenlijk zal het wel niet zo zijn dan.

zodra de weerstand tussen de aarde van het aggie en de grond minder is dan 100ohm zit je veilig want dat is voldoende om de aardlek te laten springen
wel te meten maar met een daarvoor bestemde aardemeter of een 5010 meter zonder dat daar iets aanzit, dus alleen de pen.
dan zit je safe en simpeler meten kan niet.
wil je dat zelf meten moet je zo'n meter kopen.

van de andere kant is het zo dat elk degelijk aggie een eigen aardlek heeft welke niets met het vaste net te maken heeft dus het ergste wat je kan overkomen is een spanningsverschil tussen de grond en het aggie.

om eerlijk te zijn heb ik geen idee hoe hoog dit kan gaan oplopen als het aggie geisoleerd staat, als ie bijvoorbeeld op de aanhanger blijft staan.iemand ?

hoeveel aggies worden er niet gebruikt en hoe vaak zit er een pen bij die zin heeft? want dat stukje hoeklijn van een meter wat er standaard bijzit is volgens mij te kort.
persoonlijk sla ik dat stuk wel in de grond want als er dan wat gebeurd heb je "al het mogelijke gedaan"

vraagje van mij erbij, is er iemand die al eens heeft meegemaakt dat als je het aggie vastpakt iets gevoeld heeft?

met de groeten van leen

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Bij een aggeregaat nemen wij uit veiligheidsoverwegingen geen aarde, dus hebben we 3 kansen dat er ergens iemand aan de spanning komt te hangen. 
> 1 je hand raakt de fase aan, maar je voet raakt een geisoleerde aarde aan, want er was geen aardpen. 
> Gevolg : niks aand e hand.
> 2 je hand raakt de nul aan. vervolg : zie 1
> 3 je hand raakt beide aan : klap op je hand, geen verder schadelijke gevolgen.



en deze?;

4 met je linkerhand raak je de nul met je rechterhand de fase en je krijgt de volle lading en gaat dood.
was je podium nou geaard was het bij 30 Ma gebleven dankzij de aardlek.
waarom denk je dat die dingen verplicht zijn?

----------


## Carl

Nee hoor, dan ga je even dood als met aarde!
Een aardlek schakelaar beveiligt alleen als de stroom het net verlaat, en als het van de fase via je handjes in de nul terecht komt verlaat de stroom net niet.
Ook maakt het niet uit of je op een geaard podium?? staat, want je hebt toch je veiligheidsschoenen (met rubberen zolen) aan!
Het is ook logisch, een aardlekschakelaar kan aan de stroom uit dit voorbeeld niet zien of die door een lamp gaat of door een mens. (ruiken of horen misschien wel?)

----------


## ronny

idd  het stukje mens doet dan dienst als verbruiker. je krijgt dus de volle lading door je lichaam heen. de aardlekschakelaar zal niet uitvallen omdat deze geen verliesstroom opmerkt.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> ...



geinig dus , we hebben het hier over IT-achtige stelsels. 
Dat wil zeggen dat de weerstand tusssen je ge-aarde podium en je ongeaarde aggregaat ONEINDIG is, meerdere mega-ohms, dus. 
30 mA op 100 M-ohm is een spanning van ( U=IxR) 3 megavolt, oftewel 3.000.000 volt. Fijne spannibg op je aggregaat dus, meneer som.

Anders gezegd : een aardlek meet alleen verlies van elektronen die er via fase uitgaan, maar niet via nul weer terugkomen. Die zijn onderweg zoekgeraakt, waarschijnlijk via een mens naar aarde terug. 
En nou jou optie 4. Verdwijnen er elektronen naar buiten ? Nee, die komen via de mens weer terug. En de aardlek springt dus niet. Want we hadden het aggregaat ON-GE-AARD!!! En in theorie moet dan per ongeluk En de fase En de nul tegelijkertijd aangeraakt worden. Die kans is kwadratisch kleiner dat je een van beiden aanraakt.

Het hele principe van de IT-stelsels, dus de compleet ongeaarde systemen berust op de batterij-werking. Het verhoogt de potentiaal van de ene poot met een spanninkie ten opzichte van de andere. Maar als beide niet aan aarde liggen telt de ene dus wat op bij de andere, en niet tov aarde. Want die was niet aangesloten...

Het andere probleem (zwevende nul) heeft te maken met de inwendige weerstand van je net. De aarde wordt dan toch ( via de andere fasen) gezien ( lage inwendige weerstand) , en daar gaat dus een bij stroom lopen , die de spanningen laat instorten op de ene fase, en de andere fase gaat dan enorm omhoog. 

Maar die 2 dingen moet je wel uit elkaar houden, de zwevende nul en het IT-achtige-stelsel.

En daar hebben we de electricien voor, of de aggregaten-boer. 
Ik heb onlangs nog gesteld ( toen er weer een bandje terugkwam met 20.000 euro schade omdat de fase en nul waren gedraaid) dat het vak van geluidstechnicus eigenlijk een ingenieurs-functie is omdat je van al dat soort dingen ( van krachtstroom tot rigging) voldoende verstand dient te hebben. En die jongens komen echt niet onder de 60 euri per uur inclusief reistijd etc. Zit je bij een gemiddeld optreden toch al zo op een 800 euro...
Die aggregatenboer van Rinus mag bij mij dus Inpakken en Wegwezen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik zit net te prakkizeren....

Denk dat hele krachstroom en aggregatenverhaal nou eens weg, en ga uit van de auto met 12V accu.

Zou ik metalen banden hebben : geaard. Maar die heb ik niet, dus : ongeaard. 
Wat was nou de meest veilige plaats bij onweer? juist, de auto. En juist omdat deze (inclusief jou!) ongeaard is vanwege de rubber banden. Wel na een inslag even tegen een lantaarnpaaltje rijden met een metalen deel van je auto om de lading naar aarde te laten vloeien. Maar verder blijft ( bij  de blikseminslagpotentiaal opgeteld) 12 V van je accu gewoon staan. 

Dus chassis tov aarde : 100000000Volt, en je accu gooit er nog 12V bijop. +pool van je accu is derhalve : 100000012 Volt tov aarde. Raar, maar waar. Want je motor blijft gewoon draaien, en je autoradio blijft gewoon spelen.

Nou weer naar je onge-aarde aggregaat : zelfde verhaal. Je fase weet NIET dat hij ten opzichte van aarde 220V moet genereren, alleen maar tov je nuldraadje. En werkt net als je auto-accu. Vandaar dat (bij kermissen ed) je aggregaat lekker ongeaard mag zijn, in de IT, IU of IM-versie .  Wel op letten dat de rest van de metalen dingen ( draaimolen, feesttent etc) een goeie bliksem-afleiding hebben, of juist helemaal GEEN bliksemafleiding. Maar dat wordt lastig als er iemand uit de draaimolen stapt na een inslag, dus maar beter van wel. (helemaal geen aarde: het hele spul op een enormee berg rubber bouwen is ook wat lastig.&gt;&gt;&gt :Wink: 

snappie ??

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik zit netr te prakkizeren....

ik heb dit verhaal al eens eerder getypt volgens mij ...

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Ik heb me ook wel eens afgevraagd wat je feitelijk kan met een "aardpen" zoals die bij de meeste aggregaten zit. Dit is zoals eerder gesteld een aan elkaar gelaste staaf, met in de ergste gevallen wel 40 cm aardkabel. Moet je dus weer gaan verlengen en lopen klussen als je die pen niet in de grond krijgt (denk maar aan het leemveld op het museumplein in amsterdam)om toch bij het eerstvolgende aardputje te komen.

Ik ben een keer aan het meten geweest (ook op het museumplein) toen de aggregaat nog niet geaard was. De ene pen van mijn duspol viel op de vrij droge grond. Resultaat: keurig 230 V

----------


## som

_wij_ hadden het aggie niet ongeaard dat had _jij_ gedaan _ik_ had m wel geaard.
idd is het zo dat als je vollast te verwerken krijgt en je gelijktijdig geisoleerd staat de aardlek niet gaat.
in mijn opstelling maak je nog een kans
in jouw opstelling ga je sowieso out

_4 met je linkerhand raak je de nul met je rechterhand de fase en je krijgt de volle lading en gaat dood.
was je podium nou geaard was het bij 30 Ma gebleven dankzij de aardlek.
waarom denk je dat die dingen verplicht zijn?_

wellicht had ik moeten stellen;_was jij nu geaard_
sorry hoor,

bron; de waarborginstallateur met 25 jaar ervaring en al doe tijd zonder 1 afkeur.

hoeveel formules je ook tikt het is de bedoeling dat je lek gaat vanaf 30Ma anders hadden de ontwerpers ze wel achterwege gelaten
jij ondermijnd dat bewust.

en om maar te stellen dat de kans oneindig klein is...
lekker makkelijk.

vertel me ook maar eens waar opeens die 100 meg weerstand wegkomt.
want ik sla die pen wel en dan is het (hopelijk) toch 100 ohm.

_Het andere probleem (zwevende nul) heeft te maken met de inwendige weerstand van je net. De aarde wordt dan toch ( via de andere fasen) gezien ( lage inwendige weerstand) , en daar gaat dus een bij stroom lopen , die de spanningen laat instorten op de ene fase, en de andere fase gaat dan enorm omhoog._ 

geen zwevende nul een _gebroken_ nul

heeft niets te maken met je aarde want die is er niet meer omdat je sterpunt niet meer "gezien" wordt door de fase.
dus 2 gebruikers in serie waardoor de stroom toch wel wat te hoog gaat oplopen

----------


## som

www.et-installateur.nl/PDF/TA99_2.PDF

dus jij neemt altijd isolatiebewaking mee? :Smile: 
of zit die standaard int aggie[?]
als dat zo is zit ik verkeerd en hoeft er nooit geen pen geslagen te worden
wie weet dat?

met de groeten van leen

----------


## som

nog een beetje info over aggregaat maar dan alleen voor gebouwen 
wanneer er dus een tn stelsel wordt toegepast
www.arbopodium.nl/pages/arboindex/elektro.htm#05

----------


## Gast1401081

nee, som, die vlieger gaat niet op : zie citaat : 



> citaat:Geplaatst door **************
> 
> Bij een aggeregaat nemen wij uit veiligheidsoverwegingen[u]* geen* </u>aarde, dus hebben we 3 kansen dat er ergens iemand aan de spanning komt te hangen. 
> 1 je hand raakt de fase aan, maar je voet raakt een geisoleerde aarde aan, want er was geen aardpen. 
> Gevolg : niks aand e hand.
> 2 je hand raakt de nul aan. vervolg : zie 1
> 3 je hand raakt beide aan : klap op je hand, geen verder schadelijke gevolgen.



dat was nou net de truuk, weet je nog wel. 
Met namen als waarborginstallateur enzo gooien kan ik ook wel. Heb er diverse jaren gewerkt, en diverse ontwerp-fouten uitgehaald.
Verder is de nedrlandse waarborginstallateur-titel niet meer te verkrijgen. 

Samenvattend : 3 mogelijkheden.

A net van Nuon, Essetn PGEM enzovoort : ALTIJD ALLES AARDEN

B spanning van aggregaat : Alles aarden (sterpunt en/of beschermingsleiding,  noemen we TN of TT) of 

C spanning van aggregaat :  NIETS aarden. in dit laatste geval spreken we IT IU of IM, en gelden er hele andere regels.

En over dat laatste geval heeft deze laagspanningsdeskundige, werkgever, en hoofd vd onderneming (vlgs NEN 3140 art 2.1) het nou.

----------


## Gast1401081

**Die isolatiebewaking hoort dus in het aggregaat te zitten. Althans volgens http://www.et-installateur.nl/PDF/TA99_2.PDF , jou eigen pdfje.

**Een gebroken nul IS een zwevende nul, nog nooit gezien????

**en verdikke, je sterpunt wordt (door de spoel die'm opwekt) nou juist wel gezien door die fase. dat was die inwendige weerstand.

** als je sterpunt niet geaard is ::: (IT, etc) dan is de weerstand naar aarde ca 100M, en dus gaat die berekening van jou aardlekje wel op. Maar daar had je zelf al in de gaten dat je fout zat.


Duidelijk

----------


## som

niet mijn pdf is van holec en er staat ;het is dus zaak in een iu stelsel isolatiebewaking toe te passen
betekend het dan dat die er ook inzit?

_Een gebroken nul IS een zwevende nul,_
ben ik het mee eens
wat ik probeer te duidelijk te maken is de kring;
fase1-verbruiker1-dooie nul-verbruiker2-fase2-spoel-ster-spoel-fase1
wat gebeurt er volgens jou dan.
(heeft bij mij n.l. wel veel schade veroorzaakt)

we hebben het nog steeds over wel of niet aarden met een pen waarbij het verschil 100 of 100m is, dus jou versie of de mijne.

_bron; de waarborginstallateur met 25 jaar ervaring_ 
allerminst mijn bedoeling om met namen te gooien,ik ken de man alleen goed en weet dat het een vakman is meer niet.

_En over dat laatste geval heeft deze laagspanningsdeskundige, werkgever, en hoofd vd onderneming (vlgs NEN 3140 art 2.1) het nou._
over gooien gesproken trouwens.

maar als ik het goed begrijp zijn de regels;

_spanning van aggregaat : NIETS aarden. in dit laatste geval spreken we IT IU of IM, en gelden er hele andere regels._
als in elk aggie een isolatiebewaking zit heb je gelijk.(zoals ik al eerder stelde)
en daar is het juist een forum voor :Wink: 
dit zou dus betekenen dat we nooit meer hoeven te aarden via een pen 
dus olaf heeft bij deze antwoord

----------


## Gast1401081

zet dat fase-nul-verbruiker verhaal ff in een jpeg met paint, ofzo.
wordt het wat gemakkelijker redeneren.

----------


## som

http://www.haan-pa.com/schematjuh.jpg
sorry van de haastige kwaliteit,
maar dit is wat ik bedoelde.
in dit geval gaat de spanning over de verbruiker omlaag.
eingenlijk zou de lichtste verbruikerzekering moeten gaan.
maar mijn processor ging er toch aan, met een orginele zekering.
was dus alleen een antiindefikvliegzekering.

----------


## Gast1401081

dat heet dus zwevende nul, en dan krijg je hele rare verhalen, oa de zwaarste verbruiker ( dus met de kleinste weerstand) ziet de spanning dalen, en de lichte verbruiker ziet m stijgen. Want het wordt een ouderwetse spanningsdeler, ofwel potentiometer.

Normaal  gebruik : dus met 0:
Stel verbruiker 1 = 1000 Watt, verbruiker 2 = 2800 watt. 
P=UxI,  = I^2 x R, = U^r / R , dus R = U^2 / P
R1 =  (220*220) / 1000 = 48.4 ohm, r2 = (220*220) / 2800 = 17.3 ohm 

storing steerd op ::
samen hebben ze , na het wegvallen van je sterpunt, nu 380 Volt, R1 + R2 = 65.7 ohm, bij 380 Volt levert dat een stroom die 380/65.7= 5.8 ampere. Over R! staat nu 5,8 x 48= 277 volt, over R2 staat nu 5.8 x 17.3 = 100.3 volt.

Met andere woorden : fase 2 dondert in elkaar, en fase 1 stijgt tot levensgevaarlijke hoogte!! vandaar dat wij zeggen dat de nul gaat zweven.( tov aarde stijgt je nul immers...)

Maar dit verschijnsel heft niks met een aarde, of aggregaat te maken.

Bob East had ook ooit zo'n geintje, met een erkende electricien van het bedrijf waar we speelden, die met een 4-polige k=rachtkabel aankwam. Wij moesten 5b polig hebben, en de sukkel zette  stiekum een 5 stekker aan een 4 kabel. En daar ging het hele bovenstaande verhaal. Nog een geluk dat alle audio op fase 1+2 zat, en op fase 3 alleen de dimmerpacksturing, de versterkers trokken alle audio naar beneden, en alle audio bleef heel. Maar die dimmersturingen hadden 340 V gezien, en konden naar de stort.
De hele avond in het donker gespeeld.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Maar dit verschijnsel heft niks met een aarde, of aggregaat te maken.



had ik ook al eens gezegt. daarom dat ik eens wat meer uitleg vroeg, maar een zwevende nul heeft dus helemaal niets te maken met of er nu een aarding aanwezig is of niet.

----------


## som

owh oke[:I]dat noem je dus zwevend, ik keek vanaf de contactdooszijde, daar is ie dan gewoon weg.
mijn step7 collega noemt dat dan gewoon dood[8D]babylonie?

offtopic;
komt ook een doordat als ik een 24v voedinkje in een kast bouw je kan kiezen voor een zwevende - of een harde -,is een beetje sensortype afhankelijk 
is een andere vorm van zweven,


_Maar dit verschijnsel heeft niks met een aarde, of aggregaat te maken._

dacht toch dat bij een aggie de eigen aarde aan het sterpunt lag,
als dan je (dooie)nul gaat zweven zweeft ìe dan op alleen op de kabel,
of ook nog op het sterpunt?
krijg je dan spanning op de eigen aarde vant aggie?
of blijft ie dan gewoon 0 volt?

bij 2 spoelen staat alles gewoon in serie maar kan er bij 3 spoelen belasting een verandering in de ster ontstaan die zodanig is dat je spanning op de ster krijgt?

juist met die gedachtegang heb ik de gebroken nul erbij gehaalt.

----------


## Gast1401081

Dat was nou juist zo mooi van het onge-aarde agregaat. 
Omdat de spoelen NIET aan aarde hangen gaat dat auto-bliksem verhaal op als je nul-leider âchter je sterpunt, dus in je bekabeling, onderbroken wordt (evenals je fase , trouwens). Je verbruiker kapt ermee, en er gebeurt verder niks. 
Vanwege het verhooogde risico op kabelbreuken in tijdelijke installaties ( kermis etc) wordt dat IT-stelsel daar vaak toegepast, ook al in verband met die kinderen die overal aanzitten enzo...



kijk maar eens ( sorry voor de kwaliteit)  op http://www.********.nl/images/ster%20aarde.jpg
en teken het gevaar ff uit. Als het sterpunt ge-aard is : rare problemen.
Bij onge-aard : raak maar eens wat aan. Niks aan de hand.

----------


## som

_en teken het gevaar ff uit. Als het sterpunt ge-aard is : rare problemen.
Bij onge-aard : raak maar eens wat aan. Niks aan de hand._

klopt helemaal, was van mening dat de eigen aarde van een aggie aan de ster lag.
ik ga nog wel ff uitzoeken of dat ook niet (soms) zo is, patience my friend :Big Grin:

----------


## som

nog eens over nagedacht,

als de aarde aan de ster ligt, en je krijgt spanning op de randaarde door een storing heb je via de ster een afvoerende mogelijkheid. toch?

als de aarde nou niet aan de ster ligt waar ligt ie dan wel aan?
en hoe krijgt ie dan zijn afvoerende mogelijkheid

----------


## Gast1401081

als de aarde nou niet aan de ster ligt, waarom zou je hem af moeten voeren dan?? Het enige gevaar komt als er een externe klap op de behuizing komt., bv bliksem etc. Em daarom zou je de PE aan aarde kunnen hangen, maar dat is bliksemafleiding, en geen PE-verhaal

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> als de aarde nou niet aan de ster ligt, waarom zou je hem af moeten voeren dan?? Het enige gevaar komt als er een externe klap op de behuizing komt., bv bliksem etc. Em daarom zou je de PE aan aarde kunnen hangen, maar dat is bliksemafleiding, en geen PE-verhaal



nou als er zoiets is als een storing waardoor in een apparaat de fase aan de behuizing ligt?

met de groeten van leen

----------


## som

eens gebeld met bredenoord, en daar kwam het volgende uit;

bij een gewoon aggregaat zit de aarde altijd aan de ster en ben je verplicht de pen te slaan (wettelijk).
liever nog verbinding maken met een goede bestaande aarde als dit mogelijk is.
wil je de aarde los hebben van de ster zal je dit dus bewust los moeten maken.
de bijgeleverde pen is voldoende om een aardlek van 30ma te triggeren.

nice to now;30 ma is persoonsbeveiliging 300ma is machine beveiliging.


de enigste uitzondering hierop is het gebruik van een isolatiebewaking, daarbij ligt de aarde idd los van de ster en mag je geen pen slaan.
de isolatiebewaking vervangt dan de andere veiligheden.
wordt ook alleen maar toegepast wanneer het echt niet anders kan,
bijvoorbeeld in een rijdende situatie.


isolatiebewaking zit standaard niet bij een aggregaat en moet los besteld worden waarop de aggieboer het apparaat in of bijbouwt en test.

verder stelde de man dat juist in deze brance nagenoeg geen gebruik wordt gemaakt van isolatiebewaking omdat in die situatie de aarde idd nergens echt 0volt is waardoor de afscherming enigzins gaat zweven en (vooral) digitale spulletjes van slag raken.
het systeem schijnt ook nog behoorlijk gevoelig te zijn waardoor het nog als eens spontaan eruit vliegt.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:nou als er zoiets is als een storing waardoor in een apparaat de fase aan de behuizing ligt?



dan krijg je het volgende: 


"In een IT-netstelsel is er geen rechtstreekse aarding aan de bronzijde voorzien. In sommige gevallen is er een begrenzingsimpedantie tussen het voedingspunt en de aarde."

(voedingspunt is sterpunt)

De verbruiker is in dit geval wel geaard via zijn behuizing aan de aarde. aangezien de verbinding met de aarde nooit ideaal is hebben we dus hier ook een weerstand( aardweerstand). In dit geval 5 ohm genomen.

gaan we van de veronderstelling uit dat de bron *niet* geaard  (zoals bij een agragaat) is dan kunnen we zeggen dat daar de aardweerstand oneindig groot is.

stel dat er nu een foutstroom zou komen doordat er bv een lijndraad tegen de metalen behuizing van een verbruiker zou raken, kunnen we die stroom berekenen. I=U/R 230/aardweerstand bron + verbruiker  dus 230/5+ oneindig=  0A.

gevolg: hoewel er een fout is zal er geen differentieel of automaat uitvallen. stel dat nu een persoon die behuizing aanraakt zal dezelfde foutstroom ook door die persoon gaan. aangezien de stroom niet terug naar de bron kan vloeien is deze stroom zeeeer klein(0A) en bijgevolg is er geen gevaar voor die persoon.

Indien er aan de bron wel geaard was, maar via een begrenzingsimpedantie van bv 95 ohm   zouden we de volgende foutstroom krijgen 230/ 5+ 95 = 2.3A

nu kunnen we ook de foutspanning bij de verbruiker uitrekenen: U=I*R    2.3A*5 ohm is dan 11.5V

wanneer een persoon nu de behuizing zou aanraken zou ook weer die stroom van 2.3A door die persoon vloeien. De spanning is echter maar 11.5V  dus deze levert geen gevaar op voor persoon en omgeving.

dit is echter allemaal maar wanneer er maar 1 fout aanwezig is in de kring. In geval van kortsluiting of een samenloop van meerdere fouten zullen de beveiligingen wel alles uitschakelen.

----------


## som

ik geloof best wel dat een dergelijk systeem zal werken.
zeker bij 1 fase , wat ik nog wel eng vind is wat er gaat gebeuren als er 2 fouten achter elkaar komen.
tenslotte heb je (bijna) niet in de gaten dat er een sluiting is tussen fase en aarde.

kijk op een bouw waar veel handgereedschappen los van elkaar worden toegepast zal het perfect werken.
bij een pa waar zo ongeveer met de aarde alles met elkaar verbonden is lijkt het me een onnodig risico.

1 storing en overal staat spanning op, weliswaar niet schadelijk maar toch.
alleen het idee al.

dus waarom zou je niet even de moeite nemen om die pen te slaan
bij 30ma gaat de lek al.
is een stroompje van niets.

met de groeten van leen

----------


## ronny

tja een IT-net is oorspronkelijk gemaakt voor de industrie  waarbij een fout toch nog de productie kan doorgaan( geen geldverlies dus).

In industriële schakelkasten zal de aarde dan ook nooit vast verbonden zijn, maar via een hefboompje/brugje  waardoor dat je bepaalde delen los kan koppelen van de aarde indien dat nodig zou zijn.

bij pa installaties is dit natuurlijk allemaal anders. ik vind de gedachte dat er spanning om een toestel staat ook niet zo plezant, maar het wordt dus toch wel toegepast.

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> 
> In industriële schakelkasten zal de aarde dan ook nooit vast verbonden zijn, maar via een hefboompje/brugje  waardoor dat je bepaalde delen los kan koppelen van de aarde indien dat nodig zou zijn.



Hèhè. Don't think so. Overal (ook thuis) is de aarde afkoppelbaar van de installatie...En dit gewoonweg om 1 reden : het meten van de aardingsweerstand door het keuringsbedrijf.

T

----------


## ronny

daar heb je gelijk in tiemen   thuis is ie ook afkoppelbaar   en om te meten ja. 

ik heb me misschien slecht uitgedrukt  stel je hebt een machine  bij die machine staat een schakelkast   de aarding in die schakelkast is afkoppelbaar. je schakelt dus de aarding van het machien uit waardoor deze verder zou kunnen werken.

ik spreek nu niet over de hoofdaarding of over echt verdeelkasten die verschillende delen van een bedrijf voeden ofo.

en begin niet te zeveren dat ik nu uit mijne nek aan het lullen ben, want dit heb ik zo vernomen op school, maar nog belangrijker ook zelf gezien in de realiteit en uitleg van gehad van eentje die in de praktijk zit en niet iedere dag achter een bord.

----------

